# Cm7 and 5 GhZ wifi?



## C2Q (Dec 10, 2011)

It seems that the wifi struggles with getting any 5GhZ signals unless you are really really close to the access point. What gives? My router running at 5 Ghz and the wifi signal can't even be detected like 20 feet away. I change it to 2.4 GhZ and its all good. WebOS doesn't have this problem. It can connect to my 5 GhZ network from far away just fine.

Oops, meant this to be in the HP touchpad forum.


----------



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

Didn't have that issue on A3. At school the only networks are 5 Ghz N and the TP connects fine (and logs into the proxy with an app called autoproxy). Reception and speed are both fine on 5Ghz N for me


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

I did some testing a while back, Mine preferes to connect to the 2.4GHz side. It would seem that it is due to the stronger RSSI of the 2.4GHz frequency.

If I shut down the 2.4GHz radio in my Cisco 891W, it will automatically roll over to the 5GHz radio. If I turn the transmit power down on the 2.4GHz radio, it will roll over to the 5GHz radio.

If the 2.4GHz radio has a higher transmit power, and the TP has a higher Receive Stregth on the 2.4GHz frequency, it will always connect to the 2.4GHz radio.

Another member on here tested with his Cisco controller based Lightweight WLAN. He was able to resolve the issue by using band steering and a lower transmit power on the 2.4GHz radio.

Band steering is really only utilized with controller based, enterprise level gear.

So it seems it is just a configuration error with the CM7 Alpha 3 code. Or it's frequency and Roaming aggressiveness may be to high. Making it only want to use the 2.4GHz frequency due to the higher Receive strength.

You could always have an SSID for the 2.4GHz radio and an SSID for the 5GHz radio. Any Dual Band SOHO router should allow that.


----------

